# Schwinn Super Matic Info Needed....



## Pedalin Past (Oct 4, 2011)

Picked up the Schwinn in a recent trade.  No brakes or cables.  Like to know what type came on it and how the cables were run on the frame.  Thanks....Paul....


----------

